# 12" spongebob bike



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*done in 4 hours what you guys think? (we still gotta attach to frame tho lol)*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*now we got some square bar for the back and started the back pieces.*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*now the other side*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*heres how we are gonna fit the back pieces in:*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

man thats bad ass


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

like the tank its different cant wait to see it when the frame paint


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*and heres the headbadge:*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 06:15 PM~20517637
> *man thats bad ass
> *


thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 9 2011, 06:17 PM~20517660
> *like the tank its different cant wait to see it when the frame paint
> *


yeah we wanted to think outside the box with this one.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20517712
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*well we went into this frame very rusty, since it was the mid 90's since we really went all out on a frame. we both are very shocked that it came out this nice on the first shot. 

we are pretty confident after this one, we also got other builds going on that we are gonna keep under wraps for now. but if you guys want a frame done hit us up, me or my brother 96tein <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=109826\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=109826</a> but let us know now cause we shoot em out for very cheap and fast!*


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20517795
> *bad ass
> *


thanks!


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats a good work , I can't wait to see the rest of the work


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn homie that bike is comin out sick


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good luck with ur build homie...looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Badass work fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

:biggrin: figure fab should be done maybe tonight or tomorrow... neck/backbones/everything else. hope to start body work by the weekend.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

*now the grinding to smooth it out:*





































[/quote]
I F'n love this! never seen nothing like it :wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> *now the grinding to smooth it out:*


I F'n love this! never seen nothing like it :wow:
[/quote]
thanks, thats what we are aiming for with this one... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 10:55 PM~20518746
> *thanks, thats what we are aiming for with this one...  :biggrin:
> *


after its done i bet you will see more


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn Marcus/tein,


You guys do good work. Very happening build, looking forward to seeing this go further.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 11:09 PM~20518916
> *Damn Marcus/tein,
> You guys do good work. Very happening build, looking forward to seeing this go further.
> *


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 10:00 PM~20518794
> *after its done i bet you will see more
> *


you know it.... like marcos said, we been on brake since the 90's lol so we gotta come hard alot of killer bikes out there right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20519141
> *you know it....  like marcos said, we been on brake since the 90's lol so we gotta come hard alot of killer bikes out there right now.. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 11:27 PM~20519140
> *
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 11:34 PM~20519232
> *:chuck:
> *


my left one :angry:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow.!!!!
This build is sumthing else.!!!!
Keep up the gewd work.!!!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn now i gotta step up wit my frame


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This build is bad ass... hats off to ya bro...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lets start a poll, lmao

what ya think will be out first???????

a. Sponge Bob Bike

or

b. Sprockets Magazine



:dunno: :wave: hno: :h5: :boink:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 08:59 PM~20519465
> *lets start a poll, lmao
> 
> what ya think will be out first???????
> ...


LMAO im gonna say the bike :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for all the great coments guys! just wait till you guys see what justdeez has instore for this build!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 10 2011, 01:15 AM~20519948
> *thanks for all the great coments guys! just wait till you guys see what justdeez has instore for this build!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 9 2011, 10:04 PM~20519503
> *LMAO im gonna say the bike :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> *now the grinding to smooth it out:*


I F'n love this! never seen nothing like it :wow:
[/quote]
thanks danny! there all in for a treat with your cads


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats sum sick work...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

why do all that work if raul made you one done already?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20523181
> *why do all that work if raul made you one done already?
> *


cuz this one is better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 10 2011, 12:15 AM~20519948
> *thanks for all the great coments guys! just wait till you guys see what justdeez has instore for this build!
> *


hope i can do you justice :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Nice work guys!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20523181
> *why do all that work if raul made you one done already?
> *


 :uh: he sold it just like you sold yours.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2011, 07:50 AM~20528828
> *:uh: he sold it just like you sold yours.
> *


 :0 RAULS IS RIGHT LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 10 2011, 11:44 AM~20523181
> *why do all that work if raul made you one done already?
> *


i sold it cause i wanted to go a different direction with the build.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+May 10 2011, 03:32 PM~20524506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2011, 03:23 PM~20524437
> *hope i can do you justice :biggrin:
> *


i know you will!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*heres the handle-bars made by raul! i got em a long time ago lol lets see who notices something about the build and the h-bars 1st?! :biggrin: *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*also i didnt like the neck so i replaced that too, it was too skinny and the headbadge i got made woulda wrapped all arround it.*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*heres how it sits now.*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*should be ready for paint soon!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 11 2011, 02:20 PM~20530396
> *heres the handle-bars made by raul! i got em a long time ago lol lets see who notices something about the build and the h-bars 1st?! :biggrin:
> *



ohhh ohhh pick me I know I know :biggrin:  

Looking good fellas


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 11:39 AM~20530534
> *ohhh ohhh pick me I know I know :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good fellas
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

damn man baddest frame i seen


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 11 2011, 02:50 PM~20530966
> *damn man baddest frame i seen
> *


X2 keep them pics comming


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you need to get a sprockets banner for it's display :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20530534
> *ohhh ohhh pick me I know I know :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good fellas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bahahahaha your stupid elcock84


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

real nice build you guys but i just cudnt tell the differnce between the handle bars and the bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 05:59 PM~20531893
> *bahahahaha your stupid elhugecock84
> *


Hey told u not to say nuttin


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@May 11 2011, 03:12 PM~20531960
> *real nice build you guys but i just cudnt tell the differnce between the handle bars and the bike
> *


no differnce


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 11 2011, 01:20 PM~20530396
> *heres the handle-bars made by raul! i got em a long time ago lol lets see who notices something about the build and the h-bars 1st?! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*ok we took a little break but i still got some updates for you, heres the back parts im gonna weld those on tonite.*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice build guys 

if want to part with the handle bars hit me up i was trying to get them right when you got them


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.[/b]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 02:23 PM~20564590
> *nice build guys
> 
> if want to part with the handle bars hit me up i was trying to get them right when you got them
> *


:no:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 03:32 PM~20564648
> *and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.*
> 
> 
> ...


lol nice 
dont forget patrick lol and sandy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 05:32 PM~20564648
> *and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.*
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: never seen sponge bob but these look nice :happysad:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 03:32 PM~20564648
> *and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.*
> 
> 
> ...


Gota admit you went all out on this one..got any extra 12in parts layin around lmk


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 04:34 PM~20564669
> *lol nice
> dont forget patrick lol and sandy
> *


*all in do time my friend*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 02:34 PM~20564669
> *lol nice
> dont forget patrick lol and sandy
> *


everybody will be in the parts, you'll see when justdeez is done. it's gonna change the game for reals!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 02:35 PM~20564681
> *Gota admit you went all out on this one..got any extra 12in parts layin around lmk
> *


nope, but we can make you some lmk!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice you need to change the handle bar  they dont fit the coolnes of the rest of the parts and frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 02:35 PM~20564680
> *:wow:  :wow: never seen sponge bob but these look nice  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 02:37 PM~20564705
> *nice you need to change the handle bar   they dont fit the coolnes of the rest of the parts and frame
> *


ahh i see.

but the frame is made from the pattern of the handle bars?

but nice try  lol :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i fig that what you say lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 02:42 PM~20564750
> *i fig that what you say lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2011, 04:37 PM~20564705
> *nice you need to change the handle bar   they dont fit the coolnes of the rest of the parts and frame
> *


*i agree ssssssshhhhhhh he wont notice them missing ill trade you for a couple lil tigers lol jk*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 16 2011, 02:47 PM~20564777
> *i agree ssssssshhhhhhh he wont notice them missing ill trade you for a couple lil tigers lol  jk
> *


already hid them lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 02:32 PM~20564648
> *and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.*
> 
> 
> ...


bump! :cheesy: 

because that page didnt last long lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 04:36 PM~20564691
> *everybody will be in the parts, you'll see when justdeez is done. it's gonna change the game for reals!
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2011, 06:42 PM~20566129
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

VERY NICE BUILT LOVING EVCERY SINGLE BUILT UP PIC...I ALWAYS LEARN ALOT FROM L.I.L


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking great makes me wanna start watching spongebob


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2011, 12:30 PM~20570918
> *looking great makes me wanna start watching spongebob
> *


its got me watchin it now just so i know how things are supposed to look lol... i got another frame ima try an knock out tonight, then should have more updates on the sponge bob bike later this week..... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*ok we had a project come in so i put this on hold for a bit, but heres the last of the metal work untill it gets ready for paint. so i tacked on the back parts the other day heres the pics:*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*heres some more shots before 96tein does the body work on it.*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 05:32 PM~20564648
> *and heres the forks!</span> if anyone seen spongebob they would know what this is (i got three kids and my son watches it ALL THE TIME but i admit my son turned me into a fan too lol) the bottom half was made by raul and the top half was made by my brother 96tein. the top half is the house of spongebob's neighbor squidward. it all still needs to be put together but that will be after plating.*
> 
> 
> ...


*
Love the artist look of these forks!!*   
*Kevin If you haven't welded them together yet hit me up, got a few tips for you if you like* :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

im always up for good ideas.. call me :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 21 2011, 08:31 PM~20600959
> *im always up for good ideas.. call me :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 21 2011, 03:49 PM~20599941
> *heres some more shots before 96tein does the body work on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i kinda soaked my self :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

that is fukkn dope. looks like a jelly fish :wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

planning on startin the body work tomorrow, got all the welds grinded down an filled out. an if i get a chance run to the paint place as well check out some colors..... more pics commin soon. :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*we had one more thing to do to the metal fab before it goes into body and paint. 

we had to make the trap door on the bottom of the tank for the batterys! 

heres the pics!*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*and then the challenge of how to still be abile to remove the tab without it falling out, this was very difficult because the tank was already welded up, so we came up with a few solutions and it worked perfect!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i like where this is going fellas keep it up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20628867
> *and then the challenge of how to still be abile to remove the tab without it falling out, this was very difficult because the tank was already welded up, so we came up with a few solutions and it worked perfect!
> 
> 
> ...


    it looks aight 

sorry bro i had a gallon of haterade this mornin :happysad: 














BADASS WORK HOMIES!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:0 :worship: niiiice work!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20638022
> *     it looks aight
> sorry bro i had a gallon of haterade this mornin  :happysad:
> 
> ...


hahahah HATE HATE HATE....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 27 2011, 07:09 PM~20642997
> *hahahah  HATE HATE HATE....
> *


that shit looking badass brotha!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 26 2011, 09:01 PM~20638022
> *     it looks aight
> 
> sorry bro i had a gallon of haterade this mornin  :happysad:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*a little sneeky sneek! :biggrin: *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 02:10 AM~20645240
> *a little sneeky sneek!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


swiss cheese :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 11:13 PM~20645247
> *swiss cheese  :wow:
> *


sponge! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 02:17 AM~20645266
> *sponge! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yaw gonna snap at da shows! :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good fellas!!!!! :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 MANNNNN I LOVE THE ART ON THIS FRAME :worship:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956+May 28 2011, 10:07 AM~20646746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20628867
> *and then the challenge of how to still be abile to remove the tab without it falling out, this was very difficult because the tank was already welded up, so we came up with a few solutions and it worked perfect!
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is badass big props to you I can't wait to see it painted and completed


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st23_@May 28 2011, 03:12 PM~20648050
> *This bike is badass big props to you I can't wait to see it painted and completed
> *


thanks! that should be real soon!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 04:27 PM~20648100
> *thanks! that should be real soon!
> *


any sneak peak on the parts :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 28 2011, 03:37 PM~20648133
> *any sneak peak on the parts  :biggrin:
> *


i posted the handle bars and forks, but the rest of my designs are in justdeez's hands now for cadding! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 28 2011, 07:31 PM~20648602
> *i posted the handle bars and forks, but the rest of my designs are in justdeez's hands now for cadding! :biggrin:
> *


by the time we're said and done with all of this, someones gonna owe me a new computer :angry: 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2011, 08:52 AM~20651144
> *by the time we're said and done with all of this, someones gonna owe me a new computer :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol what happen to it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 29 2011, 12:16 PM~20651462
> *lol what happen to it?
> *


nothing yet, but im either gonna wear it out, or put a fist through the monitor


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2011, 02:41 PM~20651816
> *nothing yet, but im either gonna wear it out, or put a fist through the monitor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2011, 01:41 PM~20651816
> *nothing yet, but im either gonna wear it out, or put a fist through the monitor
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: did marcos give you to crazy of designs?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2011, 11:41 AM~20651816
> *nothing yet, but im either gonna wear it out, or put a fist through the monitor
> *


 :rofl: sorry danny some of my ideas are outta the box lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

what happen to all the pics i posted on the first page?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

vicmarcos said:


>


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

*  dammmmm since i first saw that project i alway,s keep a eye on it !!! keep on the amazing work brotha ..!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> *  dammmmm since i first saw that project i alway,s keep a eye on it !!! keep on the amazing work brotha ..!!!*


thanks bro!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Nice


thanks!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> thanks!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

D-ice69 said:


> *  dammmmm since i first saw that project i alway,s keep a eye on it !!! keep on the amazing work brotha ..!!!*


 :worship:CRAZY METAL WORK I LIKE IT ALOT!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> :worship:CRAZY METAL WORK I LIKE IT ALOT!


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

updates soon!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

call me...... again


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> call me...... again


*uh oh........ did the compute finaly shit out.*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

96tein said:


> *uh oh........ did the compute finaly shit out.*


:no:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

looks nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> lets start a poll, lmao
> 
> what ya think will be out first???????
> 
> ...


*I SAY (B.) SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

bike coming out nice! :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *I SAY (B.) SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL*



ohh shit hell yea, lmao... nice suprise Marcus..
can't wait for my copy in the mail ima frame that biotch


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ohh shit hell yea, lmao... nice suprise Marcus..
> can't wait for my copy in the mail ima frame that biotch


send pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> send pics!


 send pics of the mag framed when i get it???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> send pics of the mag framed when i get it???


 lol if there are no pics then it did not happen.. lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> lol if there are no pics then it did not happen.. lol


 i gotta get it in the mail first before i can frame it and take pics, lol.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> send pics of the mag framed when i get it???


:yes:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *I SAY (B.) SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL*


mag looks nice ima order a copy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

brownie_602 said:


> mag looks nice ima order a copy


thanks for your support!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> i gotta get it in the mail first before i can frame it and take pics, lol.


hey contact linnville and tell him its out if you can plz!


----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

updates on this bike? everything about this thing is awesome


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lowbike1 said:


> updates on this bike? everything about this thing is awesome


none yet, i just need the cads and it will be done soon


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat happend to this bike??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wat happend to this bike??


had to finnish the magazine first, and danny is working on the cads.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> had to finnish the magazine first, and danny is working on the cads.


and danny is fukkn slow!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and danny is fukkn slow!


lol naw we put you on injured reserve!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

updates????


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hittin the science lab with more m as dness in a couple weeks.. Should have updates soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The build is coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Hittin the science lab with more m as dness in a couple weeks.. Should have updates soon


I cant wait to see more progress...


----------



## lowridin83cutty (Jun 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *heres how it sits now.*


NOW THATS INNOVATIVE! GOOD CHIT MARCOS!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

show bound thats just the tip of the ice berg


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> show bound thats just the tip of the ice berg


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

show-bound said:


> NOW THATS INNOVATIVE! GOOD CHIT MARCOS!


Thank you :h5:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *heres how it sits now.*





dat bad ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup.Looking Good.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.......update soon


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Coming out good


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

it looks bad ass good job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

We got one more bike to finnish for a customer that should be done this weekend, and then we will be back to work on spongebob!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> We got one more bike to finnish for a customer that should be done this weekend, and then we will be back to work on spongebob!



where the progress at foo!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah pics


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it gonna be ready for 2013


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> where the progress at foo!!!!!


You seen it lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Yeah pics


Soon I just got some key things I needed.....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> Is it gonna be ready for 2013


Yup! I'm thinking it will be done for woodland


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Soon I just got some key things I needed.....


 right on hit me up if you need anything


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

kool bro all 12" lined up together


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> right on hit me up if you need anything


I just mite if you can get some good deals on cutting!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> kool bro all 12" lined up together


Yours is gonna be done 2013 too?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea finally


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea... Hopefully before new years got sum new parts I'm working on


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

New rims hydros seat n sum accessories


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice we need to get a pic with all the bikes together


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nice we need to get a pic with all the bikes together


When they all get finnished ofcourse lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nice we need to get a pic with all the bikes together


Im down... Hellboy/plastic explosion/babyX/brothers love/Sucka Free/last wish/massive attack/angel baby/spongebob/lil tigress/baby steps/5150 gonna need a fish eye lens lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I just mite if you can get some good deals on cutting!


send me cad ill see what i can do 



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yours is gonna be done 2013 too?


 



kajumbo said:


> yea finally


can i get mine in the line up???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> Im down... Hellboy/plastic explosion/babyX/brothers love/last wish/massive attack/angel baby/spongebob/lil tigress/baby steps/5150 gonna need a fish eye lens lol


the lil blue tiger and EL GREENGO


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lesstime said:


> the lil blue tiger and EL GREENGO


There are a lot more as well. But to get everyone together will be tuf.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill be in vegas with my 4 for sure if we all plan for it we can do it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lesstime said:


> ill be in vegas with my 4 for sure if we all plan for it we can do it


Well ill have lil tigress angel baby an hellboy for sure. Spongebob should be there as well


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> Well ill have lil tigress angel baby an hellboy for sure. Spongebob should be there as well


they better open a class lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Im down... Hellboy/plastic explosion/babyX/brothers love/last wish/massive attack/angel baby/spongebob/lil tigress/baby steps/5150 gonna need a fish eye lens lol


:tears:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :tears:


And sucka free! Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> send me cad ill see what i can do


Naw I don't wanna show the cads untill I know imma get a deal cause this stuff is the NEXT LEVEL!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> And sucka free! Lol


NO I don't wanna be in the stupid line up anyway.... lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Naw I don't wanna show the cads untill I know imma get a deal cause this stuff is the NEXT LEVEL!


hno:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> NO I don't wanna be in the stupid line up anyway.... lol


Your names in the line up. Yall just readin it wrong lol.. Feb is gonna be here quick get it done bud. Know what would be dope a shoot on the pitchers mound in the giants stadium. If it happens I wanna be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Your names in the line up. Yall just readin it wrong lol.. Feb is gonna be here quick get it done bud. Know what would be dope a shoot on the pitchers mound in the giants stadium. If it happens I wanna be there


Good idea


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> NO I don't wanna be in the stupid line up anyway.... lol


Lmao


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Your names in the line up. Yall just readin it wrong lol.. Feb is gonna be here quick get it done bud. Know what would be dope a shoot on the pitchers mound in the giants stadium. If it happens I wanna be there


Good cover up.... hahahaha control, alt , edit.......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Your names in the line up. Yall just readin it wrong lol.. Feb is gonna be here quick get it done bud. Know what would be dope a shoot on the pitchers mound in the giants stadium. If it happens I wanna be there



Funny you say that bro... i was thinking that or with the world series trophy.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

for get talking about it just do it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> for get talking about it just do it


lol eaiser said than done...... 


Kev I will let you know when me and Mikey are ready to break into AT&T park for the photo shoot... Mikey will be the master mind behind it  lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> lol eaiser said than done......
> 
> 
> Kev I will let you know when me and Mikey are ready to break into AT&T park for the photo shoot... Mikey will be the master mind behind it  lmao


hell ya


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> hell ya


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shit the might offer money to buy it an put it on display at package bell park


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> lol eaiser said than done......
> 
> 
> Kev I will let you know when me and Mikey are ready to break into AT&T park for the photo shoot... Mikey will be the master mind behind it  lmao


 lets make it happen ill bring the grappling hooks you bring bolt cutters...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> lets make it happen ill bring the grappling hooks you bring bolt cutters...


Fuck that... old school just plow into the gates with the car....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Im down... Hellboy/plastic explosion/babyX/brothers love/Sucka Free/last wish/massive attack/angel baby/spongebob/lil tigress/baby steps/5150 gonna need a fish eye lens lol


Fo sho uffin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: yeah and if you need a cats claw I have one handy it seems like the right situation for one doesn't it Kev?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: yeah and if you need a cats claw I have one handy it seems like the right situation for one doesn't it Kev?


Yeah fuck that me an cats claws dont go hand an hand, more like hand an severed thumb.... LoL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Naw I don't wanna show the cads untill I know imma get a deal cause this stuff is the NEXT LEVEL!





 :yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :yes:


:h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Brothers love will be in vegas to


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I need a bondo guy/girl to finnish the body work on this for me, pm me!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I need a bondo guy/girl to finnish the body work on this for me, pm me!


I can do it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TtT yeeee making moves


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> TtT yeeee making moves


Yup


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Body work done!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good marcos


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Looks good marcos


Thanks mikey!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Body work done!


 Hell yeah after32 hours of bodywork


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Good good brudda


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Body work done!


:thumbsup: I'm glad to see this one almost done.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

haro amado said:


> Hell yeah after32 hours of bodywork


great job bro came out nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Body work done!


Glad to see the it comming together whos painting it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Bad ass


Thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I just ran into a big problem I lost the cups for the crank housing.......now I know that mite seem like a small problem to most......BUT.......the crank housing is smaller than regular cups.....so if you have smaller than normal cups for sale let me know asap


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got sum broo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

David831 said:


> I got sum broo


Can I see a picture next to regular cups?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Can I see a picture next to regular cups?


Nvm haro has them bro they were of a radio flyer or other bike but there smaller


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Marcos I am pretty sure I still have the cups from the radio flyer I got from you long ago I will check later today or tomorrow after work. If I have them I will send them out to you..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got some rolo thank you tho!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any new pics of the frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Just the ones I posted on page 12.....I needs a little bit more work.....and mike w. Is gonna start on the windshield soon and then that's gotta get the body work done.....I hope mike posts pictures of the work he's doing on the windshield, I'll text him and ask..........I got a top secret thing being done rite now as well that I'm itching to post pics of because its never NEVER been done before, but EVERYONE is telling me not to post pics.....as much as I hate secrets THIS is the only thing I'm keeping secret......I also picked up a sponsor for the engraving!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Just the ones I posted on page 12.....I needs a little bit more work.....and mike w. Is gonna start on the windshield soon and then that's gotta get the body work done.....I hope mike posts pictures of the work he's doing on the windshield, I'll text him and ask..........I got a top secret thing being done rite now as well that I'm itching to post pics of because its never NEVER been done before, but EVERYONE is telling me not to post pics.....as much as I hate secrets THIS is the only thing I'm keeping secret......I also picked up a sponsor for the engraving!


nice its going to come out good i just know it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Just the ones I posted on page 12.....I needs a little bit more work.....and mike w. Is gonna start on the windshield soon and then that's gotta get the body work done.....I hope mike posts pictures of the work he's doing on the windshield, I'll text him and ask..........I got a top secret thing being done rite now as well that I'm itching to post pics of because its never NEVER been done before, but EVERYONE is telling me not to post pics.....as much as I hate secrets THIS is the only thing I'm keeping secret......I also picked up a sponsor for the engraving!


What color you painting it?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What color you painting it?


I would guess yellow on majority of it


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> I would guess yellow on majority of it


Nice color


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

THAT FRAME LOOKS TIGHT TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah a mixture of yellows


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah a mixture of yellows


 off topic but the fam will see you guys next weekend


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> off topic but the fam will see you guys next weekend


Huh?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice its going to come out good i just know it


Thanks mikey I hope so!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Huh?


Es stupid what's next weekend LOL. And no do not post pics because a hole chain of questions and copycats will follow. Let atleast this one piece remain a surprise, or I'll kick yo teef in bish


TTT


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

LMFAO! kev kev you'll kick his what in ?:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Huh?


 tribes party  es stupid :roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> tribes party  es stupid :roflmao:


Lmao. Yeeeee


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> LMFAO! kev kev you'll kick his what in ?:roflmao:


His teef and yes that's a word LOL its in auto correct. Oh wait it's set to ebonix hold on let me reset...





Teeth * 
Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ill be at pedal ramma /swapmeet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Ill be at pedal ramma /swapmeet.


X2 if it don't rain.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah a mixture of yellows


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> tribes party  es stupid :roflmao:


Oh ok its at 11am


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Ill be at pedal ramma /swapmeet.


When an where


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> When an where


Arco arena this Sunday. I think it starts like at 6am? I have a flyer in my car I think.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Arco arena this Sunday. I think it starts like at 6am? I have a flyer in my car I think.


PEDALRAMA is just around the corner!!

This year's show will be Sunday, April 7th, here at Shanahan's Auto Body.

Show hours are 9 am - 3 pm 
Swap meet set up is at 7 am

If you have any questions please contact:
Dennis Shanahan (916) 995-7964
Ray Ricci (916) 955-5317

So come check some of the coolest bicycles and pedal cars around!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> PEDALRAMA is just around the corner!!
> 
> This year's show will be Sunday, April 7th, here at Shanahan's Auto Body.
> 
> ...


Oh shit! I thought that was later on lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mabe go after the party


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it like the one they had over off power in last year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the swapmeet at arco is april 21th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Is it like the one they had over off power in last year


Yup it's the same one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> the swapmeet at arco is april 21th


Mikey to the rescue!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i didnt go last year cuz i was in mesa ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i didnt go last year cuz i was in mesa ...


Errick....is this the one we went to last year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Errick....is this the one we went to last year?


I don't remember seeing you guys there but mike and Gaby were there and that guy from Vallejo rollinvajito.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I don't remember seeing you guys there but mike and Gaby were there and that guy from Vallejo rollinvajito.


 yea we were there maybe after u left me marco an my kids went


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> yea we were there maybe after u left me marco an my kids went


Oh so I won't be missing anything lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> yea we were there maybe after u left me marco an my kids went


Orale


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Kiloz said:


>


Lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Oh so I won't be missing anything lol


 yea prety much lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

A little set back today, the frame was shipped to me and it busted out of the box and I have to have a lot of the body work fixed


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its in good hands now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> A little set back today, the frame was shipped to me and it busted out of the box and I have to have a lot of the body work fixed


Damn


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn


Yeah....but its lowriding something has to go wrong at some point lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah....but its lowriding something has to go wrong at some point lol


So it won't be done this year or you shooting for next year?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it will be done this year he is not giving up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> it will be done this year he is not giving up


Thanks Marcos lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol I know that cuz I was with him yeaterday


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Lol I know that cuz I was with him yeaterday


No ****?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol no ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah its gonna be done this year


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lol yeah its gonna be done this year


 That's good to know


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lol yeah its gonna be done this year


Nope I take that back, it turns out the frame is worse than I thought, when it was shipped they must of dropped it really hard cause the welds cracked.........


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Now I feel like giving up, cause ALL the body work has to come off now!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nope I take that back, it turns out the frame is worse than I thought, when it was shipped they must of dropped it really hard cause the welds cracked.........


Dat sucks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont give up


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nope I take that back, it turns out the frame is worse than I thought, when it was shipped they must of dropped it really hard cause the welds cracked.........



thats some shitty ups service.... did u wrap the frame and bubble wrap it pretty good before u sent it out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nope I take that back, it turns out the frame is worse than I thought, when it was shipped they must of dropped it really hard cause the welds cracked.........


:wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Meanwhile this was being made


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What is that?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What is that?


Goes inbetween the handle bars its gonna hold a mini t.v. screen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Goes inbetween the handle bars its gonna hold a mini t.v. screen


Why is it going to be a mini screen? You got alot of space in there?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Why is it going to be a mini screen? You got alot of space in there?


I can barley fit the mini screen, what are you talking about? Lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I can barley fit the mini screen, what are you talking about? Lol


I'm just sayin if its a screen like the one under Kevin's seat then it's probably like 4" wide right? That thing is probably like 10" wide? I figured you can put a bigger screen in there but I don't know?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its bigger then the one kiven has just wait tell its done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok I will shut up then lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm just sayin if its a screen like the one under Kevin's seat then it's probably like 4" wide right? That thing is probably like 10" wide? I figured you can put a bigger screen in there but I don't know?


Yes but with all the curves in the shape it doesn't leave me with much room


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> thats some shitty ups service.... did u wrap the frame and bubble wrap it pretty good before u sent it out?


nope and it busted out of the box and cracked in hella places when it was sent to me


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any pics of how everything cracked


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

David831 said:


> Any pics of how everything cracked


Naw it went straight to get fixed


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Fenders


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That was quik on the fenders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> That was quik on the fenders


Lol I know huh!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcos u know we are not going to let u give up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm not gonna give up.....I just don't think imma make the deadline


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah I'm not gonna give up.....I just don't think imma make the deadline


 You have plenty of time tell August


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> You have plenty of time tell August


I hope so lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcos u can use my garage to put it together...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah it's still three and a half months away. Plenty of time for parts cut engraved plated paint graffic murals and display. You made it this far don't stop now...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Yeah it's still three and a half months away. Plenty of time for parts cut engraved plated paint graffic murals and display. You made it this far don't stop now...


I think it all depends on the engraver, you know what I mean?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

This is where the t.v. is going


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Fenders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> Fenders


They look good


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Spongebob tv/windshield


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Spongebob tv/windshield


 That looks clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Came out sick bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, anyone see the gooseneck?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Thanks, anyone see the gooseneck?


Yes it looks bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK OF THE ENGRAVING!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK OF THE ENGRAVING!
> View attachment 659136
> View attachment 659137
> View attachment 659138
> ...


 nice t what is it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Goose neck


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Text me I dont your number


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice marcos


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
2 thumbs up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good brudda!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks rolo, what's the progress on sf?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Thanks rolo, what's the progress on sf?


none right now lol.. focusing on my car. I will get back on it shortly.. lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

R0L0 said:


> none right now lol.. focusing on my car. I will get back on it shortly.. lol


nice!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## SchmittCustoms (Mar 24, 2013)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Nope I take that back, it turns out the frame is worse than I thought, when it was shipped they must of dropped it really hard cause the welds cracked.........


I don't get how welds crack, even during shipping. Over grind or poor penetration are quality issues. It takes a lot of stress to even attempt to crack a weld.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SchmittCustoms said:


> I don't get how welds crack, even during shipping. Over grind or poor penetration are quality issues. It takes a lot of stress to even attempt to crack a weld.


I've worked for shipping companies before and trust me when a frame is sitting in a box with no protection its bound to have tons of stress applyed to it, half the bike busted out of the box


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Any updates


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good marcos


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> looking good marcos


yeah im very happy with the engraving!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking tight bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Looking tight bro


Thanks....hey I hear you got a hook up on chrome plating?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

A little more engraving


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> A little more engraving


Nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

David831 said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> A little more engraving


real nice engraving & parts bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Tin-Tin said:


> real nice engraving & parts bro


Thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good Marcos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks coo bro but when is it going to get painted?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks rolo and raul.......its gonna get painted soon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

How soon so ur shooting for 2014 now


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> How soon so ur shooting for 2014 now


No imma still bust it out for vegas just not the one in august.....it don't matter to me if someone copies what I've done as long as I did it first, you know what I mean?!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fun times in vegas fremont st


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Fun times in vegas fremont st


Eff yeah that's where were staying this time!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Ok I will shut up then lol


 Good Idea!!! This bike is bad man. Really bad.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Good Idea!!! This bike is bad man. Really bad.


Thanks mike, coming from you that means a lot!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up marcos i went to bob casa and saw ur parts fuck thats badass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up marcos i went to bob casa and saw ur parts fuck thats badass


Thank bro wait till you see the rest lol


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

That's some tight work! Parts look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> That's some tight work! Parts look sick :thumbsup:


thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

i hope this bike can keep up with the rest out there....but it looks like 2014 will be when SB is done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i hope this bike can keep up with the rest out there....but it looks like 2014 will be when SB is done


Do you know what time of the year it will be done? I'm hoping to be my project done for the first part if 2014. It sure would be nice to see these bikes go head to head.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Same here cc2 for 2014


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

M.a and s.b go head to head cant wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

After going to the fresno show makes me want to build a crazy bike now lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you know what time of the year it will be done? I'm hoping to be my project done for the first part if 2014. It sure would be nice to see these bikes go head to head.


Maybe the very last qualifying show! The parts are real basic and idk if anyone is gonna get the bike because its themed out to the max


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Same here cc2 for 2014


Cc2 is goona be bad ass I can promise that!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> M.a and s.b go head to head cant wait


You haven't been telling raul my top secret stuff have you?! lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> After going to the fresno show makes me want to build a crazy bike now lol


You got the plans for one we been waiting to build!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> After going to the fresno show makes me want to build a crazy bike now lol


Do it bro. You know if you need help with anything we got your back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Maybe the very last qualifying show! The parts are real basic and idk if anyone is gonna get the bike because its themed out to the max


I can't wait to check out your bike. Mine should be 110% by then.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No I kept my word with u bro maybe some one else did not me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> You got the plans for one we been waiting to build!


 next year I will start it I got 2 bikes to finish then go all out the next one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do it bro. You know if you need help with anything we got your back.


Thanks brotha


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't wait to check out your bike. Mine should be 110% by then.


Lol mine probally still won't have a display but the bike will be done lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> No I kept my word with u bro maybe some one else did not me


Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Pimp shit


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Son of a bitch don't finish yet let me win a few more first lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you have to learn to lose and take to keep winning .....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Son of a bitch don't finish yet let me win a few more first lol


Don't worry spongebob ain't even a radical frame lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> you have to learn to lose and take to keep winning .....


Huh?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Don't worry spongebob ain't even a radical frame lol


it dont matter any more lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> it dont matter any more lol


True


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can't wait


when i mock mine up we need a top vs. bottom pic for soon to be finnished bikes lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> when i mock mine up we need a top vs. bottom pic for soon to be finnished bikes lol


Fo sho. When do you want to do this?


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

96tein said:


> Son of a bitch don't finish yet let me win a few more first lol


Dont worry bro let us know when your ready for that new build so we can get started on the blueprint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

See you got that LegionS backing kev you will be good to go


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

???


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> 


whats that?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fo sho. When do you want to do this?


hopefully next month....even if i dont have all the parts i'll still wanna mock it up lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> hopefully next month....even if i dont have all the parts i'll still wanna mock it up lol


I'm down, just let me know.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Not fair ur stuff engraved already lol and body work is done lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I wanna do my mock up monday no buts and ifs lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Not fair ur stuff engraved already lol and body work is done lol


Mine will be there soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

updates 


lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> I wanna do my mock up monday no buts and ifs lol


Ok sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Ok sounds good :thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> See you got that LegionS backing kev you will be good to go


hno::h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> updates
> 
> 
> lol


LMFAO! Ok now I quit there is no way I can compete with that one lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Not fair ur stuff engraved already lol and body work is done lol


Yeah but he has all the parts done, I'm just gonna mock it up with denios auction parts lol and the few things I got engraved lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> I wanna do my mock up monday no buts and ifs lol


Can't wait!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Spongebob frame is about to be thrown into the bottom of the sacramento river! instead of bikini bottom it will be Sacramento bottom lmao......

I realize most won't get that pun lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Spongebob frame is about to be thrown into the bottom of the sacramento river! instead of bikini bottom it will be Sacramento bottom lmao......
> 
> I realize most won't get that pun lol


Please, throw it far. Nobody wants to see that bike get completed.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat happen now


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Please, throw it far. Nobody wants to see that bike get completed.


Lmao!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> wat happen now


I keep getting cracks in the bondo  I'm just getting frustrated cause of how much money is being spent on the frame that we built for zero bucks you know what I mean?!

Kev thinks its just the primer but I need to know for sure!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I keep getting cracks in the bondo  I'm just getting frustrated cause of how much money is being spent on the frame that we built for zero bucks you know what I mean?!
> 
> Kev thinks its just the primer but I need to know for sure!


tell them dont primer my frame im not going ti pay a arm and a leg to get it fix lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I keep getting cracks in the bondo  I'm just getting frustrated cause of how much money is being spent on the frame that we built for zero bucks you know what I mean?!
> 
> Kev thinks its just the primer but I need to know for sure!


The primer is cracking the bondo?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The primer is cracking the bondo?


No he thinks the primer is cracking not the bondo


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Cracking primer..... It's pretty hard for a painter to screw up primer. I'm a rookie and I've never messed it up, just follow instructions. Wonder what is causing this.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Cracking primer..... It's pretty hard for a painter to screw up primer. I'm a rookie and I've never messed it up, just follow instructions. Wonder what is causing this.


Could be a number of things, i have painted and built a lot of shit and the reason i say primer seperation is because it is not cracked into the filler at all. 
It is speculation as to what it could be right now, but ww will figure it out asap. I never seen anything have so much trouble as this frame has had ever sense it left our hands for body work and came back tge first time.
I am not calling this bike sponge bob any longer but instead christin like tge crazy murdering car only without the death just the curse lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Could be a number of things, i have painted and built a lot of shit and the reason i say primer seperation is because it is not cracked into the filler at all.
> It is speculation as to what it could be right now, but ww will figure it out asap. I never seen anything have so much trouble as this frame has had ever sense it left our hands for body work and came back tge first time.
> I am not calling this bike sponge bob any longer but instead christin like tge crazy murdering car only without the death just the curse lol


then u best bring my frame now lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

This has nothing to do with my work or the person that had to fix the shitty work before that. It has been nothing but problems sence it was shipped back to marcos without any frame protectionand faling out of the box literally.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics of the frame?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

It's ok homie your parts that the homie bob is engraving look bad ass TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah this bike is one of those freak bikes that EVERYTHING is gonna go wrong no matter what...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

If bondo keeps cracking it might not be the bondos fault but could be the way it was fabbed just saying cuz wasnt it redone again bondo or if you use cheap bondo from walmart then thats your reason


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Is the bondo been mixed right? Did u grind the metal enough before applying bondo? Did u try using etching primer before primer?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> Is the bondo been mixed right? Did u grind the metal enough before applying bondo? Did u try using etching primer before primer?


True if you do body work over a rusty area could cause it to not grab to metal properly an later crack or even have pieces,of the bondo fall off


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not a body work kinda guy I hate it! I'm no expert when it comes to body work, but I do know the frame was blasted before we put bondo and ce707 you KNOW its not the fab you seen it! And what is etching primer?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Etching primer is what you put onto raw metal to "grab" on to it before you paint it stops the rust from continuing to get worse(not that there should be any before you primer anyways but sometimes it cannot be helped) it is not to be used after body filler as it is not for the purpose.

oh and found your grips for whenever you want to pick them up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Etching primer is what you put onto raw metal to "grab" on to it before you paint it stops the rust from continuing to get worse(not that there should be any before you primer anyways but sometimes it cannot be helped) it is not to be used after body filler as it is not for the purpose.
> 
> oh and found your grips for whenever you want to pick them up


Ahh I see

Maybe I can pick up the grips tomorrow idk?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Pm sent


To me? I didn't get one?!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> To me? I didn't get one?!


It was to me about you lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Well... I was once told by a body guy that if you put bondo directly on raw, unprimed, steel, you will have problems. The bondo has liquid in it that could cause rust.... SA Rollerz!!! help him out with some advice sir!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> This has nothing to do with my work or the person that had to fix the shitty work before that. It has been nothing but problems sence it was shipped back to marcos without any frame protectionand faling out of the box literally.


I think it has everything to do with your work. Youre trying to sabotage this bike. lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I think it has everything to do with your work. Youre trying to sabotage this bike. lol


he knew what he was doing he doesnt want another 12" to bust out lol j/k


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> he knew what he was doing he doesnt want another 12" to bust out lol j/k


Lol x209


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

When bondo is put over bare metal its sweats and causes rust


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> he knew what he was doing he doesnt want another 12" to bust out lol j/k


lol they did the a realy nice job on 5150 frame an doing good at the shows


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Damit linvill and weezy you're letting my secrets out. It was me i put oil on the frame i wanna stay in top three 12" builds even though i am the other half to MarKev's lmao


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Time to retire ma 12" wit all these new frames


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No one can realy say what happen cuz there were to meny heads who worked on it so realy cant blame one person


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> No one can realy say what happen cuz there were to meny heads who worked on it so realy cant blame one person


X2


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Engrave the fram then u cant see it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Bondo engrave will look bad ass


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I thought the frame was made of sponge? With square pants.... Wtf? What kind of shop y'all runnin over there?!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I thought the frame was made of sponge? With square pants.... Wtf? What kind of shop y'all runnin over there?!


Well see wa ha happen was the water started filling up so it caused the elephants to dance with mister crabs in bikini bottom while the equater shifted past tge stars making the sky purple thuse transforming patric to a lankton eatibg craby paty.......

You know what i mean.? Lmao


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I wanna add that the windshield/t.v. holder and fenders are perfect no cracks so the problem is only with the frame


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> This has nothing to do with my work or the person that had to fix the shitty work before that. It has been nothing but problems sence it was shipped back to marcos without any frame protectionand faling out of the box literally.


who are you referring to the shitty work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I wanna add that the windshield/t.v. holder and fenders are perfect no cracks so the problem is only with the frame


 well yea there perfect look who made them lol he does top notch work


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

haro amado said:


> who are you referring to the shitty work


I'm still waiting for the answer to this question...


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm still waiting for the answer to this question...


Me too


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know why I never posted pics of the t.v. working but its worked since day one lmao


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I don't know why I never posted pics of the t.v. working but its worked since day one lmao


Nice


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Bring that blue label to Vegas. I can help you with that


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice! This makes me want to build my Schwinn instead of selling it! I have 18 nieces and nephews that get bored visiting us... Maybe a bike is a good idea!

Great job.... Definitely diggin this thread.
:drama:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Bring that blue label to Vegas. I can help you with that


Ha ha I was wondering if anyone was gonna notice that blue label lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Alabaster said:


> Nice! This makes me want to build my Schwinn instead of selling it! I have 18 nieces and nephews that get bored visiting us... Maybe a bike is a good idea!
> 
> Great job.... Definitely diggin this thread.
> :drama:


Thanks bro! Yeah if you get all the kids involed in building the bike I'm sure they would like it!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Back side of sprocket


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Crank arms


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry I posted pics of this before but the parts are in my hands now and I'm stoked lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Alot going on with the sprocket


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Sorry I posted pics of this before but the parts are in my hands now and I'm stoked lol


Arms came out sick


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Alot going on with the sprocket


Tripple stacked


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like i need to take pics... you are fired lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Looks like i need to take pics... you are fired lol


Yeah my phone memory was full so I used johnnys phone and it sucks lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah my phone memory was full so I used johnnys phone and it sucks lol


I can tell..... post the one i sent you


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bob did bad ass on the engraving looking good


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Frame at paint yet?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Tripple stacked


Thats alot of stack hope the judge catches that lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Frame at paint yet?


No imma get everything mocked up then do the paint


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Thats alot of stack hope the judge catches that lol


They won't lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> Bob did bad ass on the engraving looking good


Yeah he did....wait till you see what he has in store for the rest of the parts!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> I can tell..... post the one i sent you


What one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Thats alot of stack hope the judge catches that lol


I bet you all the judges out there hate spongebob and won't pay attention to any of the detail


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I bet you all the judges out there hate spongebob and won't pay attention to any of the detail


Lol i do lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

But its going to be a good bike


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I bet you all the judges out there hate spongebob and won't pay attention to any of the detail


That's what I think too lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Lol i do lol


Ha ha


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> But its going to be a good bike


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey marcos its been a long time lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Hey marcos its been a long time lol


For real. I can't remember the last time I seen Marcos.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

This is an example to the amount of detail this build is going to have... (crank arm insert)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> This is an example to the amount of detail this build is going to have... (crank arm insert)


Anymore pics of the finger?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Hey marcos its been a long time lol


Lol I know what has it been 24 hours? Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lol I know what has it been 24 hours? Lol


Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> This is an example to the amount of detail this build is going to have... (crank arm insert)


And that was cut by hand!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> They won't lol


Lol true they missed alot when hellboy came out took a few shows for them to finely see it all


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Lol true they missed alot when hellboy came out took a few shows for them to finely see it all


They still just noticing things that been there


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree, nice finger . How's it smell?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I agree, nice finger . How's it smell?


Lol I bet it smells like dookie!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Small update more soon here's the pedals! Most mite not get it but I'm truly sticking to the theme!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## dat bastid (Dec 7, 2013)

Crabby Patties. Werdup. :thumbsup:

This thing's wild. I like the lighting and all the engraving.

As for the issues with the filler cracking... You may double check that the primers and fillers are compatible. Some products aren't. That'll ruin your day right quick. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok here's some special parts i swore i wasn't going to post but i think i should.....This stuff is all hand made, and i take great pride in these pieces!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

custom handmade spongebob Shaped speedometer


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

fully functional I might add!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

and for the creme dela creme custom handmade spongebob chain links fully functional Each chain link is a different spongebob facial expression!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HOLY CRAP BATMAN THOSE PARTS ARE BAD ASS ..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> HOLY CRAP BATMAN THOSE PARTS ARE BAD ASS ..


Lol thanks john


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

They aaaaiiight


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> They aaaaiiight


Lol cause you seen them a million times lol


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> Bad ass


Thank you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dude i can honestly say ur going to take out all the 12'' class


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> dude i can honestly say ur going to take out all the 12'' class


Thanks mike, but we will see


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> dude i can honestly say ur going to take out all the 12'' class


x100


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> dude i can honestly say ur going to take out all the 12'' class


Thats if the judges even notice any of the actual detail. Keep in mind that is what everyone said about HellBoy and that bike gets beat by milds and fulls. I agree though gonna do real well when it finally busts out.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I did say 12" class not milds and fulls lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> x100


:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> custom handmade spongebob Shaped speedometer


nice


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Bikes coming out really detailed bro!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> and for the creme dela creme custom handmade spongebob chain links fully functional Each chain link is a different spongebob facial expression!


Glad to see u finely posted them pics up lol looking good bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Glad to see u finely posted them pics up lol looking good bro


Thanks...I wanna post the pics again cause they only lasted on that page for a few quotes lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I can see them just fine.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> I can see them just fine.


Yeah on the previous page


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can see them on my phone


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I can see them on my phone


On this page?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks sick.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Looks sick.


Thank you


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Found this leaked photo.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well cats out of the bag now, yes this is how the bike sits now hahahaha


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Found this leaked photo.


dang where did you find that?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> dang where did you find that?


:ninja:​


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> :ninja:​


He's got me for sure!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> He's got me for sure!


Thats what happens when you take forever on something, might as well give up on finishing it now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Found this leaked photo.


Fawkin ka leen!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS-MAGAZINE (Nov 27, 2016)

I finally got on lol I just needed these pics


----------



## jrobello77 (Jul 2, 2013)

SPROCKETS-MAGAZINE said:


> I finally got on lol I just needed these pics


Did u ever finish the bike???


----------

